# Nissan Datsun meet



## turbo510sss (May 24, 2004)

Datsun Gathering in Livermore California - Come to In and Out burger in Livermore California the second friday of every month starting Friday night Febuary 13th at 8pm and show off your Datsun 510, 1200, 610, 240,260, 280z 240sx, 300zx and or your 350z, or any other Nissan and Datsun you own and and meet other Datsun/ Nissan owners just like you. Take the 580 freeway tords Livermore and take the North Livermore exit and In and out is right off the freeway. we meet across the street in front of Office Max and chill their after getting food at In-N-Out because the parking lot is bigger. We get about 15-20 Nissan Datsun cars each month and hope to see more each month as we do this. Hope to see a big turnout on next month. you can also get info on what is going on with this event at events and local hang outs . You can also check this out for any other events we might have like dyno days and stuff related to datsun or Nissans.


----------

